# Iniciar xfce4 sin ningun gestor.....(kdm, xdm)

## Cadena Perpetua

A ver si puedo explicar bien lo que quiero hacer...... al grano:

Debido a que la pc la uso solamente yo, tengo configurado kdm para q al iniciar entre automaticamente con mi usuario (no root) y al desktop xfce4, ahora bien, debido a que kdm consume muchos recursos por hacer practicamente nada, hay alguna forma de poder iniciar xfce4 de forma automatizada con mi usuario, sin necesidad de utilizar algun gestor??

habia pensado agregar startxfce4 pero iniciaria como root.....

Alguna idea.....   :Confused: 

Gracias   :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Es muy fácil...

Yo no uso KDM, GDM ni dada de eso. Tengo el login en modo texto. Entro con mi usuario y si quiero entrar en las X escribo startx y ya está. Y se inicia automáticamente XFCE4, que es el que estoy usando ahora mismo.

Para ello, en la última línea del archivo /etc/rc.conf basta poner:

XSESSION="XFCE-4"

y listo.

Y si quieres que al entrar con tu usuario se carguen automáticamente las X, te basta añadir el comando startx en el archivo ~/.bashrc de tu usuario.

----------

## Cadena Perpetua

Antes que nada gracias por tu respuesta, pero lo que yo quiero hacer, es no tener ni que loguearme, sino q inicie totalmente solo xfce4...... es posible esto sin usar kdm, gdm, xdm etc...¿?

----------

## IceFox

 *Cadena Perpetua wrote:*   

> ... lo que yo quiero hacer, es no tener ni que loguearme, sino q inicie totalmente solo xfce4...... es posible esto sin usar kdm, gdm, xdm etc...¿?

 

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que te loguees automaticamente en algún tty y desde ahí automáticamente ejecutes startx.

Un método (bastante malo por mi parecer) sería:

Crear un script y guardarlo por ejemplo en /etc/init.d/autolog con permisos de ejecución, este archivo tendría que contener lo siguiente:

```
su usuario

startx
```

y luego modificar el /etc/inittab y reemplazar algún 

```
c#:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty# linux
```

(donde # es un numero del 1 al 6)

por 

```
c#:12345:respawn:/etc/init.d/autolog 38400 tty# linux
```

(donde # es un numero del 1 al 6)

Espero que existan mejores métodos que estos, pero por el momento no se me ocurre otro, reconozco, por desconocimiento.  Aunque también reconozco que no estoy muy seguro que esto funcione, podrías hacer la prueba.

Saludos.

----------

## luisfeser

Yo lo que hacia era poner esta linea en /etc/conf.d/local.start :

```
cd /home/<usuario> && su -l -c <usuario> && startx
```

Ahora mismo no recuerdo si ponía "su -C" o sin -c, haz pruebas.

Ah, para xfce sería:

```
cd /home/<usuario> && su -l -c <usuario> && startxfce4
```

Luego asegurate k tienes el script local en el rc-update:

```
rc-update add local default
```

----------

## Cadena Perpetua

 *luisfeser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /home/<usuario> && su -l -c <usuario> && startxfce4
> ```
> ...

 

```

cd /home/pablo && su -l -C pablo && startxfce4

```

```

cd /home/pablo && su -l -c pablo && startxfce4

```

```

cd /home/pablo && su -l pablo && startxfce4

```

Ninguno de los 3 ha funcionado....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## IceFox

El comando su lleva los argumentos al final...

Por lo que debiese ser:

```
su <usuario> -l -C
```

Saludos.

----------

